# amerikanischer Kommapunkt gegen deutsches Komma



## fly_singapore (29. April 2004)

Hallo allerseits !

Als Rückgabewert einer bestimmten Formel in einer Funktion bekomme ich immer ein amerikanischen Kommapunkt. Ich möchte jedoch ein deutsches Komma. Gibt es irgendeine Einstellung in Javascript oder ein Methode/Funktion ?


----------



## Fabian H (29. April 2004)

Also rechnen solltest du auf jeden Fall mit Punkt.

Erst bei der Ausgabe kannst du dann den Punkt mit einem Komma ersetzen.
Dazu wandelst du die Zahl in einen String um (_toString()_) und benutzt dann die _replace()_ Methode.

```
iNum = 12.34;
window.alert('Mit Punk: ' + iNum.toString() + '\nMit Komma: ' + iNum.toString().replace('.', ','));
```


----------



## fly_singapore (29. April 2004)

Vielen Dank !


----------

